# Problem with ffmpeg server



## tmkd (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello. I try to install ffmpeg-0.5 at FreeBsd. 
First i have ran ./configure --prefix=my_directory . This step finished properly. But when i ran gmake i see  errors. I have checked /usr/include/dev/bktr/ioctol_meteor.h and there are all needed vars. 

```
In file included from libavdevice/bktr.c:30:
/usr/include/dev/bktr/ioctl_meteor.h:53: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u_short'
/usr/include/dev/bktr/ioctl_meteor.h:61: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u_long'
/usr/include/dev/bktr/ioctl_meteor.h:70: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u_long'
In file included from libavdevice/bktr.c:31:
/usr/include/dev/bktr/ioctl_bt848.h:94: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u_char'
/usr/include/dev/bktr/ioctl_bt848.h:195: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u_int'
libavdevice/bktr.c: In function 'bktr_init':
libavdevice/bktr.c:143: error: 'struct meteor_geomet' has no member named 'rows'
libavdevice/bktr.c:144: error: 'struct meteor_geomet' has no member named 'columns'
libavdevice/bktr.c:145: error: 'struct meteor_geomet' has no member named 'frames'
libavdevice/bktr.c:146: error: 'struct meteor_geomet' has no member named 'oformat'
libavdevice/bktr.c:159: error: 'struct meteor_geomet' has no member named 'oformat'
libavdevice/bktr.c: In function 'bktr_getframe':
libavdevice/bktr.c:212: warning: implicit declaration of function 'usleep'
libavdevice/bktr.c: In function 'grab_read_header':
libavdevice/bktr.c:277: warning: implicit declaration of function 'strcasecmp'
gmake: *** [libavdevice/bktr.o] Error 1
```


----------



## Alt (Jan 10, 2010)

Its not from ports right?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 10, 2010)

`# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg && make install clean` will get you ffmpeg 0.5_2.


----------



## tmkd (Jan 11, 2010)

Not ports. But already it works. I had to add flag D_BSD_VISIBLE.


----------

